# Here we go again!!!!!!!



## lawnscape48 (Dec 10, 2007)

been going all day and here's the over night forecasts. i'll get some pics... well off to bed for a power nap.:yow!:


Issued by The National Weather Service
North Webster, IN 
3:39 pm EST, Sun., Dec. 21, 2008

... BLIZZARD WARNING IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 AM EST MONDAY... ... WINTER STORM WARNING IS CANCELLED... 

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN NORTHERN INDIANA HAS ISSUED A BLIZZARD WARNING... WHICH IS IN EFFECT UNTIL 10 AM EST MONDAY. THE WINTER STORM WARNING HAS BEEN CANCELLED. 

A COMBINATION OF STRONG WEST WINDS AND LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL CREATE BLIZZARD CONDITIONS AND WHITEOUT CONDITIONS INTO MONDAY MORNING. VISIBILITIES NEAR ZERO CAN BE EXPECTED. TRAVEL IS BEING DISCOURAGED AND MANY ROADS ARE BEING CLOSED. 

STRONG WEST TO NORTHWEST WINDS OF 25 TO 35 MPH WITH GUSTS TO NEAR 50 MPH ALONG THE LAKE SHORE WILL CONTINUE INTO MONDAY MORNING. THIS WILL CREATE BLOWING AND DRIFTING SNOW AND REDUCE VISIBILITIES TO NEAR ZERO. TRAVEL WILL BE TREACHEROUS AND MANY ROADS WILL BE CLOSED DUE TO ACCIDENTS OR DRIFTING. 

LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS WILL BECOME MORE ORGANIZED THIS EVENING AND ESPECIALLY OVERNIGHT INTO MONDAY MORNING. TOTAL ACCUMULATIONS OF 4 TO 8 INCHES WITH LOCALLY HIGHER AMOUNTS ARE EXPECTED IN BERRIEN... CASS AND ST. JOSEPH COUNTIES IN MICHIGAN. THE LOCALLY HEAVIER AMOUNTS ARE POSSIBLE ACROSS FAR NORTHERN PORTIONS OF THESE COUNTIES. 

DANGEROUS WIND CHILLS CAN ALSO BE EXPECTED WITH READINGS RANGING FROM 10 BELOW ZERO CLOSER TO THE LAKE TO AS LOW AS 25 BELOW ZERO WELL INLAND. THE COMBINATION OF STRONG WINDS... COLD WIND CHILLS AND SNOW WILL CREATE DANGEROUS CONDITIONS... POTENTIALLY DEADLY FOR ANYONE STRANDED OUTSIDE. 

&& 

A BLIZZARD WARNING MEANS SEVERE WINTER WEATHER CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OR OCCURRING. FALLING AND BLOWING SNOW WITH STRONG WINDS AND POOR VISIBILITIES ARE LIKELY. THIS WILL LEAD TO WHITEOUT CONDITIONS... MAKING TRAVEL EXTREMELY DANGEROUS. DO NOT TRAVEL. IF YOU MUST TRAVEL... HAVE A WINTER SURVIVAL KIT WITH YOU. IF YOU GET STRANDED... STAY WITH YOUR VEHICLE. 

More Information
... BLAST OF COLD AIR USHERING IN BITTER COLD WIND CHILLS... LAKE EFFECT SNOW AND NEAR ZERO VISIBILITY IN SOME AREAS... 

.BITTERLY COLD ARCTIC AIR WILL BE OVER THE REGION INTO MONDAY. TEMPERATURES WILL REMAIN AROUND ZERO OR BELOW ZERO IN MANY LOCATIONS... EXCEPT CLOSE TO LAKE MICHIGAN. THESE VERY COLD TEMPERATURES COMBINED WITH WINDS OF 25 TO 35 MPH WITH HIGHER GUSTS WILL ALLOW FOR WIND CHILLS OF 15 BELOW ZERO TO NEAR 30 BELOW ZERO. THE HIGH WINDS WILL ALSO CREATE WHITE OUT CONDITIONS... ESPECIALLY ACROSS NORTHERN INDIANA AND SOUTHWEST LOWER MICHIGAN WHERE SNOW IS FALLING AND THERE IS MORE SNOW ON THE GROUND. BLIZZARD CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED ACROSS SOUTHWEST LOWER MICHIGAN WHERE ROADS ARE BEING CLOSED AND VISIBILITY IS ZERO. 

IN ADDITION TO THE COLD AIR AND WIND CHILLS... LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS EXPECTED TO INCREASE IN INTENSITY THIS EVENING INTO MONDAY MORNING. THE COMBINATION OF STRONG WINDS... COLD WIND CHILLS AND SNOW WILL CREATE DANGEROUS CONDITIONS... POTENTIALLY DEADLY FOR ANYONE STRANDED OUTSIDE.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Those PICTURES are pretty lame.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

I agree....


----------



## lawnscape48 (Dec 10, 2007)

well plowsite being gay a won't upload pics soo never mind.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

lawnscape48;688422 said:


> well plowsite being gay a won't upload pics soo never mind.


I didn't know plowsite had a gender..


----------

